# Research Concludes: Redheads Best at Sex.



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

> Blondes may have more fun but redheads have more sex, according to new research in Germany.
> The study by Hamburg Sex Researcher Professor Dr Werner Habermehl looked at the sex lives of hundreds of German women and compared them with their hair colour.
> He said: "The sex lives of women with red hair were clearly more active than those with other hair colour, with more partners and having sex more often than the average. The research shows that the fiery redhead certainly lives up to her reputation."
> He added that women who dyed their hair red from another colour were signalling they were looking for a partner, and added: "Even women in a fixed relationship are letting their partners know they are unhappy if they dye their hair red. They are saying that they are looking for something better."
> ...



Rawr.  

*edit*:  a better source:


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2010)

> "Red stands for passion and when a man sees a redhead he will think he is dealing with a woman who won't mess around, and gets straight to the point when it comes to sex."



It stands for passion... in the western world.  So it's not psychology so much as social conditioning, and it's a nebulous connection at b--



> .*dailymail.*co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz0uAjeZrvr



Oh.  Oh I see.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2010)

Lies. Cynthia is the best at sex


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

So I should probably stay away from sluttly redheads unless I want to catch whore.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 19, 2010)

Really now. :ho


----------



## Juno (Jul 19, 2010)

More Daily Mail 'science'. Vague references to some study they're not going to cite or link to, and a pretty bald leap to conclude the reason why women dye their hair. I've dyed my hair red in the past and it wasn't to 'sigal' men I wanted more sex. Nor does more sex = better sex. And what about red-haired men? 

There's no word of this in peer-reviewed journals, and other articles mention this was actually a survey.  Credibility: 0. But watch how everyone now makes lots of assumptions and generalisations about the promiscuity of red-headed women while the Daily Mail journalists sit back and give themselves a clap on the back before coming back nect week to piss more moral outrage about how unfairly stereotyped red-heads are.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It stands for passion... in the western world.  So it's not psychology so much as social conditioning, and it's a nebulous connection at b--



Contextual and associative labels attached to color are arbitrary / subjective.  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh.  Oh I see.



Never under-estimate the power of a Hamburg Professor.  



> The study by Hamburg Sex Researcher Professor Dr Werner Habermehl looked at the sex lives of hundreds of German women and compared them with their hair colour.



Congratulations at beating Shibo Hebihime Uirusu to post 1.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 19, 2010)

Guess it's time for me test this out.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2010)

i got to find a red head women then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

I am going to talk to a lot of redheads and see if it leads to the sack. I will post my research findings here and claim I am a scientist.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

Juno said:


> More Daily Mail 'science'. Vague references to some study they're not going to cite or link to, and a pretty bald leap to conclude the reason why women dye their hair. I've dyed my hair red in the past and it wasn't to 'sigal' men I wanted more sex. Nor does more sex = better sex. And what about red-haired men?
> 
> There's no word of this in peer-reviewed journals, and other articles mention this was actually a survey.  Credibility: 0. But watch how everyone now makes lots of assumptions and generalisations about the promiscuity of red-headed women.



A better source:





(I think the -dying ones hair red- thing was implied to be a sub-conscious reaction.  -shrug-)


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd just like to point out that emROARS has red hair. 

That is all.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2010)

Am i the only one worried about the date of the comments or article

Redheads 'have more sex than blondes or brunettes'

*Last updated at 20:14 15 August 2006*


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Am i the only one worried about the date of the comments or article
> 
> Redheads 'have more sex than blondes or brunettes'
> 
> *Last updated at 20:14 15 August 2006*




Oh, you got me.

I don't find redheads, attractive.

I was only trying to make CTK blush.


----------



## Juno (Jul 19, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> (I think the -dying ones hair red- thing was implied to be a sub-conscious reaction.  -shrug-)



Based on what, I wonder? Why would that be true any more so than dying your hair blonde?

The link you gave me gives even less detail on the study than the Daily Mail article. Also, the author cites himself to back up his own argument. :V I lol'd.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 19, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I'd just like to point out that emROARS has red hair.
> 
> That is all.



She's Welsh though. 

In before CTK.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 19, 2010)

its true. my oneitis has red hair. she was my sisters friend. one day i heard them talking in the kitchen about how the red head did not understand why a guy was not taking advantage of her even though she was purposely getting drunk.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

Juno said:


> Based on what, I wonder? Why would that be true any more so than dying your hair blonde?
> 
> The link you gave me gives even less detail on the study than the Daily Mail article. Also, the author cites himself to back up his own argument. :V I lol'd.




Ack.



> According to the groundbreaking research [pdf] of Dr. Jonathan Rees at The University of Edinburgh, the red headed recessive variant gene MC1R may have evolved-and therefore exists today-as the result of sexual selection. *Rees's research suggests that the first human redheads walked the earth 50,000 years ago but then spread like wildfire. Rees proposes that the genes spread because men wanted to mate with women with red hair. Badly.*



&



> 1. Redheads are extremely rare. In the United States they make up 2-6% of the population. Scotland has the largest proportion of redheads, but still only 13 percent. It's all about supply and demand. People like scarce resources. Therefore, according to psychological principles, people would be more psychologically attracted to redheads.
> 
> 2. Red hair grabs attention. In a crowded room, the women with the brighter hair will be noticed first, which gives her a competitive advantage in the mating game.
> 
> ...


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 19, 2010)

Come on now...You needed research to figure this out?

And how did they come to this conclusion btw? Did they fuck a million redheads and blondes and compared?


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 19, 2010)

more sex   ...but no soul

thats a hard decision


----------



## perman07 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't automatically discount it, but I'm skeptical. The area of evolutionary biology and comparisons of people based on skin color, hair color and other physical characteristics all inevitably run into the problem of determining what's genetics and what's social and cultural conditioning.

Just look at an issue like race and iq and see how biologists and people of the social scientists can't seem to come to a conclusion as to whether genes have anything to do with it. And that's an issue which is heavily researched, something like this however doesn't seem like it will be resolved any time soon.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

So not Irish redheads, too timid.  Germans anything physical they win.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish this was in the bath house so I can say stuff like, "Do redheads MAKE THE BEST WAFFLES?" But since its not I can't say stuff like that darn.

First Banana after a banana woot.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, I didn't read the thread, just jumped to post this: CTK you already knew that, didn't you? ?

Will edit later.

Edit: What?? NO CTK POST YET!?  
lol Good to know... I should dye my hair when I get older. ;D


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 19, 2010)

How the hell isn't CTK here ?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2010)

I knew there was I reason I loved Redheads!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

CTK doesn't get on until late guys, and I'm sure he's gonna HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG when he sees this thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> How the hell isn't CTK here ?


Fuck. I was at McDonalds! What did I miss?


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 19, 2010)

ive never banged a redhead so i cant tell


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 19, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Lies. Cynthia is the best at sex



I'll be the judge of that


----------



## AvsY (Jul 19, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> more sex   ...but no soul
> 
> thats a hard decision



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY39fkmqKBM[/YOUTUBE]
 GINGERS HAVE SOULS


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 19, 2010)

So... redheads have more STDs than blondes or brunettes?


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm guessing that guys just want something new.  Funny article though.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fuck. I was at McDonalds! What did I miss?



They found the secret about redheads. They have become mainstream 



Miss Fortune said:


> So... redheads have more STDs than blondes or brunettes?


----------



## EJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I just don't understand


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I just don't understand



That's nothing new.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 20, 2010)

this shit is old.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2010)

So more sex and more partners means better sex? Since when? Quantity and quality are not the same.


----------



## zuul (Jul 20, 2010)

Those news aren't gonna cure my red head fetish. 


It always astounding how what could be called 'red head racism' is so much wide-spread and consensual (sadly). At best prejudized as sluttish people, at worst as stinky ugly spawns of Satan, let's add all the school bullying little red headed boys and girls have to go through.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 20, 2010)

Yellow said:


> So more sex and more partners means better sex? Since when? Quantity and quality are not the same.



Practice makes perfect.  



zuul said:


> Those news aren't gonna cure my red head fetish.
> 
> It always astounding how what could be called 'red head racism' is so much wide-spread and consensual (sadly). At best prejudized as sluttish people, at worst as stinky ugly spawns of Satan, let's add all the school bullying little red headed boys and girls have to go through.



Aws, who would do such a thing.  :S


----------



## zuul (Jul 20, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Aws, who would do such a thing.  :S



Depending where you live, it may not be that bad.

But well, where I live, red headed children are bullied by the other ones over their hair colour. And I suppose discriminated over it latter in their life.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 20, 2010)

and I always thought it was the Japanese


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2010)

blue berry said:


> and I always thought it was the Japanese



The Japanese don't have sex...they're too busy fapping to porn inspired by H.P. Lovecraft or something.

That's why their population is declining, and whenever you see a Japanese girl getting fucked in a porn she's crying. Because it's the first time she's ever had sex, ever.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol at this ginger propaganda.

Gingers, the world despises you, accept it.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Red Heads, can they get any hotter?  (not that I have a problem with other hair colors, haha)


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going to start beating you now. I don't know when I'll stop.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 20, 2010)

I love gingers!


----------



## Casyle (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought this was common sense. 

Anyhoo, always wondered what a natural red-head dominatrix would be like.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 21, 2010)

No wonder my mother's a :ho


----------



## pfft (Jul 21, 2010)

I always thought Conan would be great in bed.  This just confirms it.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello PseudoScience!


----------



## impersonal (Jul 21, 2010)

It's interesting how redhead girls are generally considered hot while boys are often loathed and made fun of.


----------

